# Looking for a good Cereal DIY mix or product



## SparkySA (17/1/20)

Hey guys 

For me as a vaper I have found that the majority vapes fruity stuff, I on the other hand love cereal profiles, about 6 months to a year ago the smok stand had a cinnamon doughnut that also hit my proverbial vape spot, I am looking for something along these lines

Kellogs
Popcorn (but a good one) 
Cinnamon Doughnut

I don't do berry 
I wasted alot of money fruity stuff but I would how ever be in the market for a mango/kiwi/strawberry (no menthol)

Please help me out here I'm looking for a good solid ADV 

If you guys have ideas or something I can look into it would be great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> For me as a vaper I have found that the majority vapes fruity stuff, I on the other hand love cereal profiles, about 6 months to a year ago the smok stand had a cinnamon doughnut that also hit my proverbial vape spot, I am looking for something along these lines
> 
> ...



Cereals I can't help with.
NCV trinity,(grape,strawberry,kiwi) unfortunately no mango.
@StompieZA reviewed some cereal juices and he like mango so he might be able to suggest something

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Claassen (18/1/20)

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> For me as a vaper I have found that the majority vapes fruity stuff, I on the other hand love cereal profiles, about 6 months to a year ago the smok stand had a cinnamon doughnut that also hit my proverbial vape spot, I am looking for something along these lines
> 
> ...


I suggest you check e-liquid-recipies.com

I found a couple cereal recipes on there. Tongue Fu*k is good but it has a more lemon basted. They have a few frosted flakes recipes as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (18/1/20)

I personally prefer the fruity menthol vapes, but try All The Flavors. I checked and they have quite a few cereal recipes as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)

@SparkySA , welcome back , may I recommend a product , not cereal but same line ,
PAULIE'S Granola bar , great nutty taste with a hint of fruity sweetness , got my first bottle and 
def getting a second .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (19/1/20)

SparkySA said:


> I on the other hand love cereal profiles



I have a friend that keeps ordering "Brunch" from me. Below is my recipe and you welcome to mix it and hopefully enjoy it as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)

@SparkySA I have seen a juice called crackle.unfortunately it's berry cereal. And what about frostees and that papa smurf juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (19/1/20)

For cereal I would recommend Tony's Revenge.

It's that last few spoonfuls of Cornflakes in the bowl drenched in sugar and milk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (19/1/20)

For Cinnamon doughnut I can recommend something slightly different.

Cinnamon Roll Apple Danish

Pretty much spot on to the name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (19/1/20)

Adephi said:


> For cereal I would recommend Tony's Revenge.
> 
> It's that last few spoonfuls of Cornflakes in the bowl drenched in sugar and milk.


I second this. Proper cereal vape with loads of flavor but needs around a 10 day steep. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (19/1/20)

Wimmas said:


> I second this. Proper cereal vape with loads of flavor but needs around a 10 day steep.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



I would push it for 4 weeks. Thats when most cereals and creams start to shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/1/20)

Adephi said:


> For cereal I would recommend Tony's Revenge.
> 
> It's that last few spoonfuls of Cornflakes in the bowl drenched in sugar and milk.


Compared to “Frostees” how does this fair? I really liked frostees a lot didn’t find anything close


----------



## Adephi (20/1/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Compared to “Frostees” how does this fair? I really liked frostees a lot didn’t find anything close



Unfortunately I never had Frosteez so I can't compare. But that is the profile the creator was after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (20/1/20)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Compared to “Frostees” how does this fair? I really liked frostees a lot didn’t find anything close


In my opinion it is right on par with Frosteez 
Frosteez in my opinion is a straight up frosted cereal with corn flakes as your main top note....lacking any of the milk part 
where Tony's revenge is a minute little less corn flakes but most definitely has that perfect sugar and milk bottom notes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/1/20)

KZOR said:


> I have a friend that keeps ordering "Brunch" from me. Below is my recipe and you welcome to mix it and hopefully enjoy it as well.
> 
> View attachment 187942



Going to try this for sure. Looks right up my alley

Reactions: Like 1


----------

